# Suche jemanden für werbt einen freund (40k gold )



## AlucardG (22. Juli 2012)

Suche jemanden  den ich werben kann.
Wen ihr euch einen Monat gekauft habt bekommt ihr von mir 40k gold sobald ich mein mount habe .
Schickt mir einfach eine pn
oder ihr schickt mir gleich eine email an dracheakuma@yahoo.de


----------



## AlucardG (23. Juli 2012)

Angebot gilt noch


----------



## AlucardG (25. Juli 2012)

Ok doki 40k gold + ich levele mit euch hoch


----------



## AlucardG (29. Juli 2012)

/push it to the limit


----------



## InstantClassic (1. August 2012)

Bin Interesiiert ! Melde dich mal ! 

Skype: InstantClassicEPVp


----------

